# sports cars and ssbbws



## gangstadawg (May 15, 2010)

can anybody name some ssbbw compatible sports cars? preferbly for wider ssbbws mainly something that a wide pear shapped ssbbw (or non-pear shapped) could fit into on either the driver side or passenger side. i know this is a long shot question since most sports cars are not very big or big girl friendly.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 15, 2010)

When you find one, let me know! I wasn't even comfortable in my ex's Mustang.


----------



## wrench13 (May 15, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> When you find one, let me know! I wasn't even comfortable in my ex's Mustang.



I feel fer ya dawg. I am addicted to small red sportscars, and it;s always a point of contention loading a date into them. Currently I have a Honda Del Sol, and that seems a bit roomier then some I've owned. At least it's low to the ground so it's easier for the girl to get into. But once in, it's all woman inside and thats a good thing.


----------



## SparkGirl (May 15, 2010)

_*One of my funniest big girl moments was with a Del Sol...I had to move one once, and I couldn't close the door, move the seat back at all, and it was a standard, to boot....it would have been great on video hahaha

To answer the question, the only roomy sporty-type car I have been in was my old Honda CRX.
*_


wrench13 said:


> I feel fer ya dawg. I am addicted to small red sportscars, and it;s always a point of contention loading a date into them. Currently I have a Honda Del Sol, and that seems a bit roomier then some I've owned. At least it's low to the ground so it's easier for the girl to get into. But once in, it's all woman inside and thats a good thing.


----------



## Webmaster (May 15, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> I feel fer ya dawg. I am addicted to small red sportscars, and it;s always a point of contention loading a date into them. Currently I have a Honda Del Sol, and that seems a bit roomier then some I've owned. At least it's low to the ground so it's easier for the girl to get into. But once in, it's all woman inside and thats a good thing.



I can relate, on both accounts. Ruby, who was over 400 then, wasn't very comfortable in my red Mazda RX7, but it was doable; my red Porsche 928S was more than roomy enough for her, and, amazingly, so was my Honda CRX.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 15, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> But once in, it's all woman inside and thats a good thing.



I never thought of it that way! So true.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 15, 2010)

I'd recommend a Pontiac G8 GXP, Charger SRT-8 or a BMW M5. All big, quick and (aside from my opinion on the Charger) beautiful cars.

I know a SSBBW who drives a Focus, and the SVT model is a great sporty car that can be had for short money. Focus enthusiast-vehicles for sale


----------



## CaitiDee (May 15, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I know a SSBBW who drives a Focus, and the SVT model is a great sporty car that can be had for short money. Focus enthusiast-vehicles for sale



Really?? I'm still borderline ssbbw and I couldn't STAND being a passenger in a Focus, let alone a driver. The seatbelts constantly lock up, the seats don't go back far enough, and my butt elevates me like a foot higher than most people so my head was constantly hitting the ceiling. (And I'm only 5'6''!)

I suppose its all in the way you're built, but if you're going to go for a sports car, I say go all out and do better than the Focus since its not THAT roomy anyway.


----------



## Haunted (May 15, 2010)

Porsche has just released the Panamera. The First 4 door Porsche sports car. I dont know how roomy it is but it must be a bit bigger than a Boxster or 928.


----------



## Fat Brian (May 15, 2010)

My wife recently picked out a '00 Cadillac STS as her car. Its pretty roomy inside considering the front buckets, the seats are adjustable in every imaginable direction and wider than most. If you are much over 300 lbs or big around the middle you will need a seat belt extender. The 300 hp engine keeps me happy and makes long trips go by quickly. If your in the market for one do your research, there are some common problems with them that you can avoid with some edgamakashun.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 15, 2010)

I used to own a Pontiac Grand Prix GTP Supercharged V8 2 door. I fit to drive it and to be a passenger in it at about 530lbs. I miss that car! Wrecked it the first time mike and I were together, lol


----------



## Wild Zero (May 15, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> Really?? I'm still borderline ssbbw and I couldn't STAND being a passenger in a Focus, let alone a driver. The seatbelts constantly lock up, the seats don't go back far enough, and my butt elevates me like a foot higher than most people so my head was constantly hitting the ceiling. (And I'm only 5'6''!)
> 
> I suppose its all in the way you're built, but if you're going to go for a sports car, I say go all out and do better than the Focus since its not THAT roomy anyway.



Admittedly I have no idea if she made modifications to the car for accessibility, it was just an offhand "oh cool we have the same car" moment at a friend's house.


----------



## bigmac (May 16, 2010)

The only car I've ever owned that could remotely be called a sports car was a 1980 Ford Mustang. The Mustang's bucket seats were fairly flat and the center console unobtrusive so it was possible to get my 520lb girl-friend into the passenger seat. Of course the seatbelt didn't fit and I had a hard time shifting -- but otherwise it worked.

My wife's best friend used to drive a Honda CRX. Apparently it was much easier for a fat girl to get into the passenger seat than it was to get out (leads to one of those embarrassing stories that friends love to tell after a few drinks).


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 16, 2010)

2009 Mitsubishi Eclipse--surprisingly roomy cockpit
2010 Toyota Rav4--not a sports car but not bad for big butts.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 20, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> I can relate, on both accounts. Ruby, who was over 400 then, wasn't very comfortable in my red Mazda RX7, but it was doable; my red Porsche 928S was more than roomy enough for her, and, amazingly, so was my Honda CRX.


any other sports cars that any one can think of that are ssbbw compatible? preferbly made within the last 10 years.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 20, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> any other sports cars that any one can think of that are ssbbw compatible? preferbly made within the last 10 years.




I feel for you. The thing to remember is that just because one woman is 530 and super pear shaped (I know that measurement from personal experience!) does not mean that the next 500ish pear shaped ssbbw will sit the same way. I tend to spread out side to side when I sit. This makes it hard to fit in just about ANY car with a center console, yet a friend who is about the same size is STILL able to sit in theater seats and cars with narrow hip room since she spreads forward when she sits. The only way for anyone to be sure is to actally have someone sit in the seat!

I can tell you all about my honeymoon trip from California to Northern Washington State in a 1989 Firebird Formula. Cool car, handled well. Was pretty comfortable for the first 1100 miles of the nearly 3000 miles we traveled that trip. OUCH, is all I can say without having painful flashbacks! HA!

Good luck to you! Let us know what you finally find! And, I am impressed that you are thinking about this!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 20, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> I feel for you. The thing to remember is that just because one woman is 530 and super pear shaped (I know that measurement from personal experience!) does not mean that the next 500ish pear shaped ssbbw will sit the same way. I tend to spread out side to side when I sit. This makes it hard to fit in just about ANY car with a center console, yet a friend who is about the same size is STILL able to sit in theater seats and cars with narrow hip room since she spreads forward when she sits. The only way for anyone to be sure is to actally have someone sit in the seat!
> 
> I can tell you all about my honeymoon trip from California to Northern Washington State in a 1989 Firebird Formula. Cool car, handled well. Was pretty comfortable for the first 1100 miles of the nearly 3000 miles we traveled that trip. OUCH, is all I can say without having painful flashbacks! HA!
> 
> Good luck to you! Let us know what you finally find! And, I am impressed that you are thinking about this!


thanks. i was bringing up this topic because my GF doesnt think that there are any sports cars that are ssbbw compatible so i wanted to show her that there are. i do plan on getting a sports car ( prolly low to mid end) in the hopefully near future if i can get financially stable enough to afford it.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 20, 2010)

You could modify it so the seat goes further back for her. I dunno...
Im a luxury vehicle girl myself nothing sexier than a 60s-70s cadillac or lincoln continental... DROOOL.




gangstadawg said:


> thanks. i was bringing up this topic because my GF doesnt think that there are any sports cars that are ssbbw compatible so i wanted to show her that there are. i do plan on getting a sports car ( prolly low to mid end) in the hopefully near future if i can get financially stable enough to afford it.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 20, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> I'd recommend a Pontiac G8 GXP, Charger SRT-8 or a BMW M5. All big, quick and (aside from my opinion on the Charger) beautiful cars.
> 
> I know a SSBBW who drives a Focus, and the SVT model is a great sporty car that can be had for short money. Focus enthusiast-vehicles for sale



If you want a G8, you had better act soon! they stopped making them. The SRT8 and M5 are nice as well.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 20, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> any other sports cars that any one can think of that are ssbbw compatible? preferbly made within the last 10 years.



Not really a "sports car" more of a muscle car, but the Mercury Marauder also is a nice choice, based on the Grand Marquis.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 20, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> You could modify it so the seat goes further back for her. I dunno...
> Im a luxury vehicle girl myself nothing sexier than a 60s-70s cadillac or lincoln continental... DROOOL.



The classic Caddy is a very nice choice, plus very wide, I think I can lay down in our 67! haha. Have to get the convertible though, or the 4 door JFK continental with the suicide doors is nice too.


----------



## isamarie69 (May 20, 2010)

I own a 66 Mustang and im quite a big girl i fit just fine. I was also going to buy the new Mustang and felt i should try it on first i fit fine. But now i have seen the new Challenger and thats what im getting.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 20, 2010)

My boyfriend/fiance has a 05 mustang convertible and I still fit ok.My hips are becoming an issue so lately we've been taking my car out.I'm also not a SSBBW in most circles so this might not apply!


----------



## VinnyPA (May 20, 2010)

They may not corner as well as the newer cars, and the mileage is not good, but they are plenty roomy and have plenty of HP.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 20, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I own a 66 Mustang and im quite a big girl i fit just fine. I was also going to buy the new Mustang and felt i should try it on first i fit fine. But now i have seen the new Challenger and thats what im getting.



I'm in head-over-heels, take-your-breath-away love with the Challenger.


----------



## The Fez (May 20, 2010)

I drove one of these a few years ago








perfect for any bbw!


----------



## mustangbbw (May 20, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I'm in head-over-heels, take-your-breath-away love with the Challenger.



I'll take mine orange with the black stripes 

I think it might be the best SSBBW sports car too, its based on the Chrysler 300C.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 20, 2010)

mustangbbw said:


> I'll take mine orange with the black stripes
> 
> I think it might be the best SSBBW sports car too, its based on the Chrysler 300C.



I can't decide on a color. I like this creamy blue one I see driving around all the time but candy apple red sounds good too. So does lime green with stripes! Too many options.


----------



## isamarie69 (May 20, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I can't decide on a color. I like this creamy blue one I see driving around all the time but candy apple red sounds good too. So does lime green with stripes! Too many options.




I really really wanted the orange with black stripes til i saw this and that was it! It screams ISA think how you will look in me lol.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 20, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> I can't decide on a color. I like this creamy blue one I see driving around all the time but candy apple red sounds good too. So does lime green with stripes! Too many options.



Yea there is one that dark blue color I see driving around too. Any color you choose it's impossible for that car to look bad!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 20, 2010)

My bf owns a Nissan 350z, which to everyone's surprise I fit into at ~500 pounds. It's comfortable enough for tooling around town in, but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable on a long trip. And you will definitely need an extender.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 20, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> I really really wanted the orange with black stripes til i saw this and that was it! It screams ISA think how you will look in me lol.



Yeah..saw this in person..want it..but I think I want a purple camero instead.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 20, 2010)

One think I don't think has been mentioned is that sports cars also sit low to the ground. Many ladies might have a hard time getting in and out of something that low. I know I sometimes have issues pulling myself out of even regular sedans. So it's not just being able to fit inside but getting in and out of the car could pose a problem too.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> One think I don't think has been mentioned is that sports cars also sit low to the ground. Many ladies might have a hard time getting in and out of something that low. I know I sometimes have issues pulling myself out of even regular sedans. So it's not just being able to fit inside but getting in and out of the car could pose a problem too.



Good point! but out of the Mustang GT, GT500, Challenger, Charger and 300C they use standard sedan ride height so it wouldnt be an issue. But if that is even too low for you SUV's like the Chevy Trailblazer SS and Jeep Cherokee SRT8 are good options too.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 21, 2010)




----------



## isamarie69 (May 21, 2010)

mustangbbw said:


> Good point! but out of the Mustang GT, GT500, Challenger, Charger and 300C they use standard sedan ride height so it wouldnt be an issue. But if that is even too low for you SUV's like the Chevy Trailblazer SS and Jeep Cherokee SRT8 are good options too.



Plus if you have a Mustang or Challenger You should raise the back end anyway  Just looks hotter.


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 21, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> can anybody name some ssbbw compatible sports cars? preferbly for wider ssbbws mainly something that a wide pear shapped ssbbw (or non-pear shapped) could fit into on either the driver side or passenger side. i know this is a long shot question since most sports cars are not very big or big girl friendly.



Good luck on that. I broke up with a man over his car many years ago...lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 21, 2010)

moniquessbbw said:


> Good luck on that. I broke up with a man over his car many years ago...lol



lol Don't blame you, I'd do the same.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 21, 2010)

mustangbbw said:


> Good point! but out of the Mustang GT, GT500, Challenger, Charger and 300C they use standard sedan ride height so it wouldnt be an issue. But if that is even too low for you SUV's like the Chevy Trailblazer SS and Jeep Cherokee SRT8 are good options too.



That's why I love my minivan  I can slide right in!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> That's why I love my minivan  I can slide right in!



This is my dream car  and only for the ease of getting in and out and the spaciousness of the seats. I have no kids, nothing to haul, and rarely any passengers besides my husband. 

We're both driving cars in their golden years, hoping each has another year or two each (we've been saying this the last couple of years!). I think the hubby would like a hybrid car next, but they will need to come down in price before I can get behind this idea.

Apologies to the OP as I have no idea about sports cars. Last time I was in one was a Fiero in high school more than 25 years ago. I was about 275 lbs and it was a tight squeeze.


----------



## mustangbbw (May 22, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> That's why I love my minivan  I can slide right in!



haha well the thread was about sports cars hence my suggestion lol


----------



## indy500tchr (May 23, 2010)

mustangbbw said:


> Good point! but out of the Mustang GT, GT500, Challenger, Charger and 300C they use standard sedan ride height so it wouldnt be an issue. But if that is even too low for you SUV's like the Chevy Trailblazer SS and Jeep Cherokee SRT8 are good options too.





mustangbbw said:


> haha well the thread was about sports cars hence my suggestion lol



I didn't realize that SUV's ( I mean I know SUV means SPORTS utility vehicle but I don't think that was the "sport" that the OP was thinking)... and Jeep's were considered sports cars.


----------



## Alan (Jun 9, 2010)

CaitiDee said:


> When you find one, let me know! I wasn't even comfortable in my ex's Mustang.




I swear by the 1960s Pontiacs...they called them "Wide-Track" Pontiacs...some had bucket-seats and some benches across. As for mine, I have a 69 G.T.O. convertible(w/bucket seats). the seats are wide and low and the ceiling high(I'm 6'3" tall & never come close to the ceiling) and limitless ceiling room if you power the top down...LOL Further, these cars had plenty of horsepower to propel you & your beautiful SSBBW date to your destination


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG this gives me bad memories...i once got a lift in one of these and had to get in the backseat, it was a real struggle getting in and even worse getting out...and that was when i was about 100lbs lighter than i am now lol! 



The Fez said:


> I drove one of these a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyLynn (Jun 13, 2010)

i don't know what would work, but i can tell you what won't... the civic si... good looking car, but oh my goodness... i sooooooooo didn't fit!!!!!! it was a very uncomfortable 5 min ride, and hopped into my other friend's sonata on the way back home...

hell, my hips didn't even fit in the seat, and i was uncomfortably close to the driver... he couldn't change gears without "feeling me up". next time, he can ride in my car! (and he's skinny enough to fit in the back seat.. )


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jun 17, 2010)

This is my car...well, one like it anyway. It's a 91 Mercury Grand Marquis wagon. VERY SSBBW friendly. Bench seats, column shifter, seatbelts that don't lock when you pull them all the way out. I've had 3 350+ girls 3 across the back, and they were all comfortable, if cozy.

Also, with some know-how, it can be made to go very fast. The powertrain is very similar to an older mustang's.

Oh, and indy500tchr: The reason that the Jeep Cherokee srt8 was suggested in a sports car thread is because the SRT8 is their "go-fast" package available on the jeep with a bigass engine and wide tires and a lowered, better handling chassis. Same goes for the Trailblazer SS. The "SS" means the same as it always has, and both cars are a good compromise for when a sports car won't work.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah the Jeep Cherokee SRT-8 is pretty nuts. Any of the Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep models with SRT-# in them are basically special performance versions. I had a buddy who had the SRT-4 which is a sporty-ass Dodge Neon.

Though if you want a sporty SUV you'd be better served with the BMW X5 or X6, the Porsche Cayenne, or whatever Audi's SUV is.


----------



## Megan221 (Jun 25, 2010)

Monte Carlo!! I own an 07 and have no issues!!


----------



## bigirlover (Jun 26, 2010)

The new Camaro looks roomy, it's a pretty big 2 door sports car... I had an '03 Mini Cooper and it was quite big and much of a surprise someone would sit in the front. The rear seat was a whole 'nother story!


----------



## txboy (Sep 13, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My bf owns a Nissan 350z, which to everyone's surprise I fit into at ~500 pounds. It's comfortable enough for tooling around town in, but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable on a long trip. And you will definitely need an extender.



The one thing not mentioned here concerning 2 seat sports cars is the rather low weight capacity. At 500lbs, just you alone in the car is over the carry limit of the car by about 100lbs. With another person it is much more. 

Corvettes. 350Z, Sky/Soltice etc all have just about a 400-450lb limit. I have a Corvette and was dating a lovely woman who always wanted to ride in it but we used my other car for her comfort. She was always afraid of getting in it, being able to fit and all. The car had a 450lb limit and she weighed 470 at the time and I was only 170 so that was a combined total of 640lbs. I told her one night that we would go for a ride and we did. She was pear shaped and once in I closed the door and her hips were up the door and across the console-covering it. So she was able to fit, but not by any comfortable means. The car suspension was severely loaded and you could tell because it bottomed out all the way down the road and we scraped a lot too. Oddly also the power seat was slow to move her due to her weight and being jammed in.

I just wanted to pass that info on because over the limit is unsafe as far as handling is concerned and he car will not last a long. I enjoyed that ride, feeling the car struggling under her but I am sure that over time the car would quickly suffer from worn or broken seat frames, suspension parts, etc.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2010)

We logged many a mile in that car with never a problem and no bottoming out. *Shrug.*


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 15, 2010)

Chevrolet corvette, Pontiac Trans Am = the seats are not as small as you may think. BBW or SSBBW?

You may need a front bench seat for an SSBBW. A lot like the old Caprices and Olds 88s, that had nothing to the right of the driver. For that, ona sports car.. It would have to be column-shift. Being two doors, a lot of them.. have the center console... 

Perhaps going with, oh, .. Well I had one with good LEG room for a tall person. You mention somethign different, for sure. Particularly since the SSBBW will be driving the car, not a passenger...

The weight, contrary to popular belief, is NOT an issue for the car. Everyone thinks the springs will snap, or something. Not true.

Cars disqualified are Mazda Miata, Toyota Paseo, Honda Prelude/Civic (though i knew BBWs that drive Civics, a 2005, and seemed comfy,) .. Candidate for a Possibel may be a Nissan 240SX you have some hip room in it, but basically, you are looking at a full-size Sports car.

Mercury Marauder may be your best bet. Jury is out if its a "Sports Car;" Ill tell you this, its a "Cop Car." )Or get the 1994-1996 Impala SS, preserrably a 96. See "Its All About the Benjamins" for it showing off, in a low-budget movie kinda way. Its as fast as the S500, both are righteously fast. One costs 1/2-1/3 as much.) :!

Here it is. Front bench seat, Supercharged V-8, good performance, all power.

It is discontinued, similar to a Kerry Brown supercharged Crown Vic, which IS a Cop Car.. and is available for great price. Most every example will be in almost perfect condition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G17uoW4GeE0&feature=related :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoeFbW4zc2g )Intro, starts at :20)
http://www.edmunds.com/mercury/marauder/2004/picturearchive.html


----------



## Bigtigmom (Sep 16, 2010)

All I can say is I'm a big girl and I need a big truck. I love my F-150!! I'd rather drive a truck than a car anyday!!


----------



## Bluestreak (Sep 16, 2010)

No one has mentioned my current car of choice, a Saab 900 convertable. The model name changed a bit in the late 90's to "93" but the body and interior is substantially the same through the late 00's.

There is a LOT of room inside (in the front seat), the turbo versions get up and go pretty good, the convertible top is smooth and slick and used Saabs are way underpriced for the value.

There is nothing like a crisp fall day with the top down and your ladylove in the (heated leather) seat next to you for a cruise down your scenic highway of choice ... In our case it's Pacific Coast Highway....


----------



## furious styles (Sep 16, 2010)

it better work out because i need both a fat chick and a toyota supra to achieve complete happiness in life.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 16, 2010)

furious styles said:


> it better work out because i need both a fat chick and a toyota supra to achieve complete happiness in life.



Youd better make sure that Supra is a 7MGTE Turbo. Trust me on this.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 16, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Youd better make sure that Supra is a 7MGTE Turbo. Trust me on this.



why that version?


----------



## furious styles (Sep 16, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Youd better make sure that Supra is a 7MGTE Turbo. Trust me on this.



i'm a bit more partial to gen IVs but IIIs are sexy as well


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 17, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> why that version?



(for Supra, 7MGTE not so much 7MGE, T means Turbo there,) They can do this, stock. I know because.. I have.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdZxMksozs&feature=related (Not on drag strip, but still.)

Or get $10,000 and just get one of these. It can even be had for less, if all you want is the V8.. still not bad. Plus, its got a nice, low console, so any hips can just sit up on it... Check linky!

It will also keep pace and has same speed/power as that Supra. One does not need a Turbo if you have a powerful enough real engine!






Showing it off with a soundtrack, well done - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk_C2yIx2hI

Experience with it on the road, web page, recounting experience: http://asay.blogspot.com/2009/07/my-first-road-bike-ride.html

How it looks, used, good condition: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUn2DE7b2wE

REVIEW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rya7s6yTkM


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 17, 2010)

Only problem those 3rd. generation turbo Supras had was a tendency to blow head gaskets. Fixable, but you had to do a rebuild with a metal gasket like HKS used to sell (still does?? Dunno...) for them. The factory gasket material just wasn't that heat-tolerant, and always went bad after a while with all the turbo piping around it kicking out heat.

Really should have probably been a Toyota recall, except most of them held up until past their warranty periods -- allowing Toyota to skate by on that.




furious styles said:


> i'm a bit more partial to gen IVs but IIIs are sexy as well


----------



## S13Drifter (Sep 17, 2010)

Why not just buy a MarkIII and drop in a 2JZ? best of both worlds. As for a BBW sports car, back when I had my 240sx and i was seeing this one big gal she fit perfectly in my car. On another note back when I was at Tech Me and my gf at the time would get in the back of my 240 and have plenty of room for us to "mess around" (btw i has the s13 hatchback)


----------



## blue_eyes (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to drive a Mitsubishi 3000GT SL - sooooo roomy and sooo comfy to drive and I was 350-400 when I had it.


----------



## luvhips (Oct 7, 2010)

The VW Beetle. Not a sports car but never the less a roomy fun car. I had the convertible. I'm 6' 225lbs and i could not touch the brake pedal with the seat all the way back. My friend Jen is 5' 9 with 84in hips. She carries most of her weight in the hip/thigh butt area and fit just fine. She does not have a large stomach. On the passenger side the stomach room is great. As a note VW does not provide seat belt extenders. Elizabeth Fisher?


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 14, 2010)

luvhips said:


> The VW Beetle. Not a sports car but never the less a roomy fun car. I had the convertible. I'm 6' 225lbs and i could not touch the brake pedal with the seat all the way back. My friend Jen is 5' 9 with 84in hips. She carries most of her weight in the hip/thigh butt area and fit just fine. She does not have a large stomach. On the passenger side the stomach room is great. As a note VW does not provide seat belt extenders. Elizabeth Fisher?



We just rented a new beetle while my wife's PT was being repaired and I seem to recall that the manual (yeah, i even read then in rental cars) mentioned that a "safety belt extender" was available free of charge. 

looking at Elizebeth's web site revealed this:

"5.17.2002
A website visitor writes:
After re-reading your site today, I was encouraged to contact VW America, again. I found out that my dealer now has seat belt extenders. Here was the trick to the dealerships that said VW didn't make extenders. In the computer, it is classified as a "safety" belt extender. I know it sounds weird...but that was why my original dealer couldn't find the part number.

Here is the current part number for the VW safety belt extender for the VW New Beetle: # 1J0857722FCN (in the sequence, that is a zero, not the letter oh).
I don't know how long the belt is, but the computer showed the cost of the belt at $0.01 each. I suspect that there will be no charge when I go to the dealer to pick them up. I ordered 4 extenders, just to be on the safe side."

This may be old, out of date information, but it jives with what I think I read as recently as a month ago...

As always, our mileage varies...


----------

